# Umlaute in Autoresponder werden durch ? ersetzt



## vistree (6. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe vor einigen Tagen ispconfig 3 auf die Version 3.0.2.2 geupdatet (mittels update-skript). War alles auch soweit OK. Die Konf-Dateien habe ich dabei aber NICHT neu schreiben lassen.

Nun stelle ich heute beim ersten Aktivieren eines Autoreplies fest, dass die Sonderzeichen wie üöäß in der Antwortmaily (autoreply) durch ein ? ersetzt werden. Ich habe das mit verschiedenen Clients probiert - überall gleich.

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Und, wie könnte ich das lösen?


----------



## Till (6. Aug. 2010)

Ist vermutlich ein problem mit den locale Einstellungen des Linux Systems. Das System muss auf UTF-8 laufen, damit Umlaute unterstützt werden. Welche Locales hast Du denn aktiviert?


----------



## vistree (6. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Till,
danke für die Rückmeldung.
Also, die Webseiten (auch das CP von ispconfig) werden korrekt dargestellt. Auch normal versendete E-Mails kommen korrekt an. Es betrifft bei mir nur die Nachrichten, die durch den Autoresponder verschickt werden.

Nach Aufruf von locales bekomme ich folgenden Output:

```
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```
Ist das soweit richtig?


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2010)

Sieht soweit ok aus.


----------



## vistree (9. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Till,
das Problem besteht leider immer noch. Was könnte das noch für eine Ursache haben? Kann ich hier irgendwelche Tests fahren um dem auf den Grund zu gehen?


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2010)

Verwendest Du dovecot oder courier?


----------



## vistree (10. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Till,
ich habe das Setup gemäß eurem Tutorial für Debian Lenny 5.0 und ISPconfig 3 vorgenommen.

Bei mir kommt courier zum Einsatz.
Das merkwürdige ist, dass vor dem update auf die aktuelle ispconfig-Version (mittels update.sh) das Umlautproblem nicht bestanden hat.

Hast du dazu noch eine Idee?


----------



## vistree (18. Aug. 2010)

Hallo. Noch einmal ich ;-)
Also, leider besteht das Problem immer noch. Dabei ist mir jetzt folgendes aufgefallen.

Ich habe versucht, locales noch einmal neu zu konfigurieren (dpkg-reconfigure locales). Das habe ich über die Shell gemacht. Komischerweise wurden im Dialog die Umlaute auch falsch dargestellt. Nicht durch ein ? aber mit 1/4 und so weiter.

Dann habe ich mal als Standard-Sprache de_DE@EURO ausprobiert. Hier ist dann zumindest die Anzeige im locales-Dialog korrekt und Umlaute werden richtig dargestellt. 

Wenn ich das ganz auf en_US.UTF-8 setze, dann sind auch die Umlaute im dpkg-reconfigure Dialog wieder gestört. Ist das normal? Oder habe ich möglicherweise ein defektes locales-Paket?
Wie verhalten sich diese Aufrufe bei euch?


----------



## csiebert (23. Aug. 2010)

ich nutze de_DE.UTF-8 und erhalte sowohl die anzeige in dpkg-reconfigure locales korrekte anzeigen, als auch in den autorespondern.

hast du dich nach der rekonfiguration neu angemeldet? dran denken, dass die env-variablen erst beim nächsten login greifen...


----------



## vistree (31. Aug. 2010)

Hi und Danke für die Anregungen. Hätte gerne früher geantwortet, aber komischerweise konnte ich mich im Forum nicht mehr einloggen. Der wollte mir dann immer die login.php zum Download anbieten ....

Nun ja, login und logout habe ich natürlich gemacht. Das scheint aber ein Fehlalarm zu sein, bzw. es handelt sich wohl um ein Problem mit Putty. Wenn ich mit einem anderen ssh-client auf den Server gehe, dann werden die Umlaute bei dpgk-reconfigure korrekt angezeigt. 

Aber leider, trotz Neustart und Umstellen der locales-Einstellungen und erzwungener Neuinstallation von locales bleibt das Problem bei den Umlauten im autoreponder erhalten.

Andere Mails kommen ohne Probleme an - nur die autoresponder-Nachrichten weisen das Problem mit den Umlauten und Sonderzeichen auf.

Komisch, dass ich der einzige bin, der dieses Problem hat ... Hat hier noch jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem eingrenzen kann?

Also, in der Datenbank scheinen die Umlaute korrekt dargestellt zu werden. Nutze ich phpmyadmin und schaue mir einen der autoresponder-Texte an, so werden die Umlaute und Sonderzeichen korrekt dargestellt. Wie greift den ispconfig3 auf die Datenbankeinträge zu? Über php wahrscheinlich, oder?

Haben hier die php.ini-Einstellung vom Webserver, oder die client-Einstellungen Relevanz? 

kann das mit der Kodierung des Webservers zu tun haben? Ich habe, glaube ich, keinen Standardzeichensatz für den apache2 definiert.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## vistree (15. Nov. 2010)

*Nach update auf 3.03 ist das Problem noch immer da*

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem von fehlerhaften Umlauten in den Antwortmails des Autoresponders bis zum heutigen Update vertagt. Leider habe ich das Problem immer noch. 

Gibt es hierzu neue Erkenntnisse oder noch Ideen zur Fehlersuche??
System ist Lenny 64, locale auf de_De.UTF-8, ispconfig 3.03.

Liebe Grüße

vistree


----------



## hanzfranz (11. Aug. 2011)

Gibt es schon eine Lösung. Auch bei mir werden Sonderzeichen falsch bzw. gar nicht dargestellt.


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2011)

Soweit ich weiß besteht das problem in ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 nicht mehr. Schau also mal ob Du auch die aktuellste Version installiert hast. Des weiteren muss auf deinem System auch ein UTF-8 Locale installierts ein, sonst kann es sein dass Dein Linux keine Umlaute auf der Shell unetrstützt.


----------



## hanzfranz (17. Aug. 2011)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit den Autoresponder Text in der Antwortmail über dem Emailtext zu positionieren? Im Moment wird der Text in der Antwortmail immer unterhalb angezeigt. Bei langen Emails muss der Versender dann immer seinen eigenen Text durchblättern.


----------

